# power generator



## slick (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey guys im new to this and would like to start my first grow but dont want to risk the high elec. bill can u guys recomend a site 4 generators and can any body share some info about using generators 4 growing thanks in advance


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 31, 2006)

My only experience with generators involved using them for back-up power. Unless you get a really high dollar propane/natural gas one the noise is probably going to be an issue. Do you live anywhere near people?


----------



## slick (Oct 31, 2006)

no i wont be near any neighbors and i thinking maybe like a whisperwatt from mq maybe like a 45k ffor 20 1k lights what u think and how many plants u think i can grow with 20 1k lights thanks alot 4 the replies really helpful; thanks


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

I've only seen generators mentioned a few times as main power source, maybe it wasn't this forum, but the idea was thwarted pretty fast when people gave the actual figures involved.  I think a generator that big would have to be diesel to run 24/7, in order to last and have any kind of efficiency at all.  I remember talks of huge tanks and constant fuel truck deliveries kind of defeats most purposes.  If you are serious and have the cash, pick out a generator and try and figure your gallons per hour, and I will try and find links for you.  I would love to see this happen, but I think it is going to cost ALOT more than you think.


----------



## slick (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks i would love the links


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

Sent you a pm, I really don't like linking other forums on here.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 31, 2006)

slick said:
			
		

> Hey guys im new to this and would like to start my first grow but dont want to risk the high elec. bill can u guys recommend a site 4 generators and can any body share some info about using generators 4 growing thanks in advance


Hey man, the cost of running a generator would make your crop prohibitively expensive. The size your talking about would use about 15 gallons of gas each 8 hours. That's 45 gallons of gas each day. Figure about a 90 day crop cycle and you'll have used 4,410 gallons of gas. Even more if you use propane. At today's prices, you'd have spent about 11 thousand dollars in fuel alone for one crop of weed. Add in the cost of getting a permit for and buying a fuel tank to store the fuel in and your up to about 20 thousand. Then you have the annual state inspections on your fuel tank and the questions of the inspector who performs the inspections. He even gets an idea of what you're doing and he'll tell the cops himself.

Under 20 1K lights, you could grow in an area of 500 square feet with one plant per/4 square feet for full growth, and you have room for about 125 full grown plants. You'll get about a quarter pound off each plant, so your harvest would be about 31 pounds of weed.

Here at MP, we only grow for personal use. You're talking about a huge commercial grow. This just isn't the right place for that discussion.

I hope I've opened your eyes with the costs involved. It's something that is an expensive, dangerous and risky thing to do.

What in the world would you want with 31 pounds of weed? People who deal with that kind of weight also play with guns and guys who've been to prison a few times for things up to and including murder.

For your first grow, I'd suggest something about 62 times smaller. Grow a half pound of weed for your own use and learn the growing first.

Cops live for first timers who have huge grows.


----------



## slick (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks appreciate the replys from everybody thanks again


----------

